
Why observatories shoot lasers at the Universe - rodrigocoelho
http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2013/07/24/why-observatories-shoot-lasers-at-the-universe/
======
rodrigocoelho
With a bonus video: Paranal telescopes with Laser Guide star (Unique 360º
night time lapse)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g77CxWquJEU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g77CxWquJEU)

